# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Хари Шаури прабху >  Нектар наставлений

## Андрей ВВ

Харе Кришна, примите мои поклоны.

У меня возникли вопросы по "Нектару наставлений" и конкретно по данной цитате. Хотелось бы услышать ваше мнение

*Вайшнавы-неофиты и вайшнавы, стоящие на средней ступени, тоже могут принимать учеников, но только из числа преданных того же уровня, и при этом нужно отдавать себе отчет в том, что последние, действуя под их недостаточно компетентным руководством, не смогут достичь ощутимого прогресса на пути к высшей цели жизни. Вот почему так важно принять в качестве духовного учителя преданного уттама-адхикари.*



Вот представим гипотетически ситуацию, когда вайшнав-каништха принял ученика своего уровня. Оба практикуют, но учитель всё ещё находится на уровне каништха, а ученик поднялся до уровня мадхьяма. Возникает несколько вопросов.

1. Почему Шрила Прабхупада пишет, что: "Вайшнавы-неофиты и вайшнавы, стоящие на средней ступени, тоже могут принимать учеников, но только из числа преданных того же уровня,..."? Почему вайшнав-каништха не может принять в ученики вайшнава-мадхьяму и вайшнава-уттаму?

2. Сможет ли ученик-мадхьяма продолжать прогресс под руководством вайшнава-каништхи?

3. Что ученику-мадхьяма делать, если допустить, что духовный опыт вайшнава-каништхи не позволяет ему обеспечить дальнейший прогресс ученика? Ведь если бы он мог обеспечить, то Шрила Прабхупада не написал бы: "не смогут достичь ощутимого прогресса на пути к высшей цели жизни. Вот почему так важно принять в качестве духовного учителя преданного уттама-адхикари". Следовательно для дальнейшего прогресса нужен уттама-адхикари.

4. Слышал , что согласно писаниям, ученик может испросить разрешение учителя получать шикшу у вайшнава, стоящего на более высоком уровне. Но если ученик-мадхьяма в силу своего уровня способен распознать вайшнава-уттама и попросит у своего учителя разрешения на получение у него дальнейший наставлений по практике, то вайшнав-каништха такое сделать не может, поскольку у него нет адхикары это определить. Вайшнав-каништха может запретить своему ученику получать шикшу у другого вайшнава, который по мнению ученика-мадхьяма стоит на более высоком уровне. Какой выход из этой ситуации? Получается , что запрет вайшнава-кништхи не позволит ученику-мадхьяма дальше прогрессировать? Как поступить в данной ситуации вайшнаву-каништхе, чтобы помочь своему ученику дальше прогрессировать?


Спасибо.

----------


## Хари Шаури дас

Ответ Е.М. Хари Шаури прабху:

I will give short replies because typing is a little difficult for me nowadays.

> «Vaishnavas-neophytes and    Vaishnavas standing in the middle stage, 
> can also take disciples, but only from among the devotees of the same 
> level, and thus need to be aware of the fact that the disciples, under 
> the such leadership, will not be able to achieve    progress on the 
> way to the supreme goal of life. That is why it is important to take 
> as a spiritual master    Uttama-adhikari devotee.»

	If someone takes initiation from a madhyama devotee then he can advance as far as his spiritual master takes him. Assuming that the spiritual master continues to advance to the uttama stage, then the disciple will also follow him.

	If the spiritual master remains as madhyama then the disciple will have difficulty going further than that stage, although it is possible:

SB 4.12.33

TRANSLATION
The great associates of Vaikunthaloka, Nanda and Sunanda, could understand the mind of Dhruva Maharaja, and thus they showed him that his mother, Suniti, was going forward in another plane.

PURPORT
This incident proves that the siksa- or diksa-guru who has a disciple who strongly executes devotional service like Dhruva Maharaja can be carried by the disciple even though the instructor is not as advanced. Although Suniti was an instructor to Dhruva Maharaja, she could not go to the forest because she was a woman, nor could she execute austerities and penances as Dhruva Maharaja did. Still, Dhruva Maharaja was able to take his mother with him.
Similarly, Prahlada Maharaja also delivered his atheistic father, Hiranyakasipu. The conclusion is that a disciple or an offspring who is a very strong devotee can carry with him to Vaikunthaloka either his father, mother or siksa- or diksa-guru. Srila Bhaktisiddhanta Sarasvati Thakura used to say, "If I could perfectly deliver even one soul back home, back to Godhead, I would think my mission -- propagating Krsna consciousness -- to be successful." The Krsna consciousness movement is spreading now all over the world, and sometimes I think that even though I am crippled in many ways, if one of my disciples becomes as strong as Dhruva Maharaja, then he will be able to carry me with him to Vaikunthaloka."

> 1. Why did Srila Prabhupada writes that: " Vaishnavas-neophytes and 
> Vaishnavas standing in the middle stage, can also take disciples, but 
> only from among the devotees of the same level..."? Why 
> Vaishnava-kanistha can not accept a disciple from among Vaishnava 
> -madhyamas    and Vaisnava-uttamahs?

	A spiritual master who is on a lower level than his disciple will not be able to instruct him properly and may even cause obstacles by giving him unsuitable or incorrect instructions.

> 2. Could    the disciple-madhyama continues progress under the 
> leadership of Vaishnava- kanistha?

	Not generally but as Srila Prabhupada says in the quote above about Dhruva Maharaja, it is possible that a disciple can be stronger than his spiritual master under some circumstances, but this would be very rare.

>   3. What disciple-madhyama do if we assume that the spiritual 
> experience of Vaishnava kanistha does not allow him make further 
> progress? After all, if he could ensure that Srila Prabhupada would 
> not have written, "will not be able to achieve tangible progress towards the ultimate goal of life.
> That is Why it's important to take as a spiritual master devotee 
> Uttama-adhikari."    Hence further progress is needed uttamä adhikari.

	We should not assume that a madhyama guru is not making progress. If the disciple is making progress then why not the guru also? And as long as the madhyama is sincere and strictly following he makes progress to the highest stage.

	Krsna clearly states:

Bg 18.68-69

"For one who explains this supreme secret to the devotees, pure devotional service is guaranteed, and at the end he will come back to Me.
There is no servant in this world more dear to Me than he, nor will there ever be one more dear."

	There are those who are maha bhagavats who come down to the madhyama level in order to preach and give fallen souls a chance to become Krsna conscious. There are those madhyamas who are progressing upwards who also give fallen souls a chance to become Krsna conscious. Preaching is done effectively from the madhyama platform whether by uttamas or by madhyamas and as long as all the parties are sincere and strictly following, everyone goes back to Godhead:

Bg 10.10
Purport

"A person may have a bona fide spiritual master and may be attached to a spiritual organization, but if he is still not intelligent enough to make progress, then Krsna from within gives him instructions so that he may ultimately come to Him without difficulty. The qualification is that a person always engage himself in Krsna consciousness and with love and devotion render all kinds of services. He should perform some sort of work for Krsna, and that work should be with love. If a devotee is not intelligent enough to make progress on the path of self-realization but is sincere and devoted to the activities of devotional service, the Lord gives him a chance to make progress and ultimately attain to Him."

> 4. I've heard that according to the scriptures, the disciple may ask 
> for permission from the teacher to receive shiksha from Vaishnava 
> standing on a higher level. But if the disciple-madhyama because of 
> his level is able to recognize Vaishnava uttamä and ask his teacher 
> for permission to get him further instruction on the practice, but the 
> Vaishnava-kanistha is not able, because he    has no adhikara to 
> determine this. Vaishnava-kanistha may prohibit his student receive 
> shiksha from another Vaishnava. What is the way out of this situation? 
> It turns out that the ban of Vaishnava kanishtha not allow the 
> disciple to progress further? What to do in this situation Vaishnava-kanistha to help his disciple to progress further?
>   Thank you.

	First of all a disciple who stands in judgement of his guru should be extremely careful whether he himself is fit to make such a judgement. If a disciple thinks himself to be more advanced than his guru he should have very strong grounds on which to make that assumption.

	For instance if the guru is clearly not following shastra or is not behaving according to proper principles, then a sincere disciple may conclude that he cannot receive proper instruction from such a guru.

	If that is the case he should then consult with other advanced Vaisnavas and verify his judgement. With the consent of other sadhus he may then approach his guru for approval to seek shelter of another more advanced Vaisnava. If the kanistha guru does not approve he should again consult the advanced sadhus and with their blessings accept another siksa or diksa guru.

	In spiritual life we have three authorities not one. Guru, sadhu and shastra. All three must be consulted; we should not take it up ourselves to decide who is fit or not but with proper guidance we can decide.


        Your humble servant,
        Hari-sauri dasa

I want to add more to my reply about the question concerning 'kanistha gurus."

> Andrey VV asked a long one:

>   3. What disciple-madhyama do if we assume that the spiritual 
> experience of Vaishnava kanistha does not allow him make further 
> progress? After all, if he could ensure that Srila Prabhupada would 
> not have written, "will not be able to achieve tangible progress towards the ultimate goal of life.
> That is Why it's important to take as a spiritual master devotee 
> Uttama-adhikari."    Hence further progress is needed uttamä adhikari.

> 4. I've heard that according to the scriptures, the disciple may ask 
> for permission from the teacher to receive shiksha from Vaishnava 
> standing on a higher level. But if the disciple-madhyama because of 
> his level is able to recognize Vaishnava uttamä and ask his teacher 
> for permission to get him further instruction on the practice, but the 
> Vaishnava-kanistha is not able, because he    has no adhikara to 
> determine this. Vaishnava-kanistha may prohibit his student receive 
> shiksha from another Vaishnava. What is the way out of this situation? 
> It turns out that the ban of Vaishnava kanishtha not allow the 
> disciple to progress further? What to do in this situation Vaishnava-kanistha to help his disciple to progress further?


	It is a dangerous mentality for a disciple to stand in judgement of his guru - in fact it is fatal if a disciple feels himself to be more advanced than his guru if the guru is strictly following the principles and standards of spiritual life. And as you can see from the following class by Srila Prabhupada, it is contradictory for a 'disciple' who thinks his guru is not advanced enough to then approach him for blessings to go to another guru whom he thinks is more advanced.

	Srila Prabhupada spoke explictly on this on Oct. 4 1976 in Vrndavan:

[TD 4]

During class Srila Prabhupada gave some important instructions on maintaining one's respect for one's guru. The verse described how Draupadi had reminded Arjuna that he had learnt the skills of a ksatriya from Dronacarya. Therefore, she argued, out of obligation, he should not kill his guru's son, even if he was an offender.

Prabhupada told us, "This is also another Vedic civilization, that if you are benefited by somebody, you should always remain obliged to him. Siksito yad-anugrahat. There is one Bengali proverb, guru-mara-vidya. 'Guru, you learn from him first of all, then kill him. Don't care for guru.' This is demonic. By the grace of guru you learn something. Then when you learn something, then you become greater than him, don't care for guru. This is demonic. Even if you have learned something, you must feel always obliged."

He made a very pointed reference to Nitai dasa [his former servant who rejected him]. "The only important part of this verse is, that don't learn guru-mara-vidya. Even if you become more learned than your guru, you should not exhibit it before your guru. You should always remain a fool number one.
Just like Caitanya Mahaprabhu showed Himself by His example. Guru more murkha dekhi 'karila sasana. Caitanya Mahaprabhu was not murkha [fool], but He has taught us that before guru, we shall always remain a murkha. That is advancement. Not that 'I know more than guru. I don't care for guru. Now give me blessing that I can find out some better guru.' This nonsense, if your guru is not perfect, then why you are asking blessing to find out another? So anyway, this guru-mara-vidya should be avoided. That is the instruction in this verse we can get, and that is the Vedic way."

Prabhupada cited the example of Vallabhacarya, who mistakenly thought he knew more than the previous acarya. "Even if you, by ABCD, you have become more learned than the acarya ... That is not possible, but if you foolishly think like that, still, you should not exhibit your foolishness, that you know more than the acarya. Caitanya Mahaprabhu, by His life example, He has taught us that the more we remain ignorant, foolish before the acarya, or before the guru, that is more we advance. Real success is how one is faithful to his guru. That is real success. Yasya deve para bhaktir yatha deve tatha gurau. It is not by education or grammatical knowledge you can learn anything, no. It is by the grace of the Supreme Personality of Godhead. And that grace comes down through the grace of guru. That grace also does not come directly. We should not be neglecting this point. Things become revealed by devotion, not by so-called education, no."

"That is just like a common word, 'If you love me, love my dog.' So you cannot approach Krsna without loving His dog, His servant. Satam prasangat.
A person who is trying to distribute the message of Krsna, he is very, very dear dog of Krsna. Na ca tasman manusyesu kascin me priya-krttamah. It doesn't matter how far he is advanced in education, how far he has learned grammar -- these are not the things. The thing is how far he is working to carry out the mission of Krsna. Then one has to receive Krsna's mercy through the bona fide servant. Krsna cannot be bluffed by so-called education and grammar. He never says 'By grammar or by education one can understand.' Never says. Bhaktya mam abhijanati yavan yas casmi tattvatah.
We should be educated, we should be very careful -- but real thing is bhakti."

Prabhupada stressed that if one does not know how to respect the guru, he cannot become a Vaisnava, and he quoted Narottama dasa Thakura as saying that if we don't become a faithful servant of a Vaisnava, there is no possibility of our liberation. Lauding the sensitivity displayed by Draupadi towards the relatives of Asvatthama, he told us of a legal case in Allahabad wherein the same type of consideration was shown: Two brothers had fought with each other and one was killed. The other was brought to trial and sentenced to be hanged. But then the father pleaded that he had already lost one son; if the other was also killed, then where would that leave him? So the court commuted the sentence to a term of imprisonment. "So Draupadi is giving the best instruction, that 'By the mercy of Dronacarya you have learned this art, and now this art you are going to use for killing his son?
What is this logic?'

"So there are so many instances like that. Sometimes this art, guru-mara-vidya, is done by rascals and fools. That should not be done. That is instruction from every practical point of view."


        Your humble servant,
        Hari-sauri dasa

Перевод:

>Харе Кришна, примите мои поклоны. 
>У меня возникли вопросы по "Нектару наставлений" и конкретно по данной цитате. Хотелось бы 
>услышать ваше мнение

Я дам короткие ответы, потому что набор текста вручную  немного труден для меня в настоящее время.

>Вайшнавы-неофиты и вайшнавы, стоящие на средней ступени, тоже могут принимать учеников, 
>но только из числа преданных того же уровня, и при этом нужно отдавать себе отчет в том, что 
>последние, действуя под их недостаточно компетентным руководством, не смогут достичь 
>ощутимого прогресса на пути к высшей цели жизни. Вот почему так важно принять в качестве 
>духовного учителя преданного уттама-адхикари.

Если кто-то получил посвящение от преданного мадхьяма,  тогда он может продвигаться до того уровня куда  духовный  учитель  берет его. Если предположить, что духовный учитель продолжает продвигаться к уровню уттама, то ученик будет также следовать за ним.
Если духовный учитель остается на уровне мадхьяма, то ученику будет трудно идти дальше этой стадии, хотя это вполне возможно:

ШБ  4.12.33

ПЕРЕВОД ТЕКСТА:
Приближенные Господa Вaйкунтхaлоки, Нaндa и Сунaндa, поняли, о чем думaет Дхрувa Мaхaрaджa, и покaзaли ему, кaк его мaть Сунити уносит другой корaбль.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ:
Этот случaй докaзывaет, что если у  шикшa- или  дикшa-гуру есть ученик, который, подобно Дхруве Мaхaрaдже, достиг больших высот в предaнном служении и превзошел учителя, то этот ученик может зaбрaть своего учителя вместе с собой. Хотя Сунити дaвaлa нaстaвления Дхруве Мaхaрaдже, онa, будучи женщиной, не моглa сaмa уйти в лес и совершaть суровые aскезы, кaк это сделaл Дхрувa Мaхaрaджa. И тем не менее Дхрувa Мaхaрaджa взял ее с собой в духовный мир. Прaхлaдa Мaхaрaджa тоже спaс своего демоничного отцa, Хирaньякaшипу. Отсюдa следует, что предaнный, достигший очень высокого уровня духовного рaзвития, способен взять с собой нa Вaйкунтху отцa, мaть или духовного учителя  (шикшa- или  дикшa-гуру). Шрилa Бхaктисиддхaнтa Сaрaсвaти Тхaкур любил повторять: «Если бы мне удaлось вернуть домой, к Богу, хотя бы одну зaблудшую душу, я бы считaл, что моя миссия — рaспрострaнение сознaния Кришны — исполненa». Сейчaс Движение сознaния Кришны рaспрострaняется по всему свету, и я временaми думaю, что если кто-нибудь из моих учеников стaнет тaким же могущественным предaнным, кaк Дхрувa Мaхaрaджa, то, несмотря нa все мои недостaтки и несовершенствa, он сможет зaбрaть меня с собой нa Вaйкунтху.

>1. Почему Шрила Прабхупада пишет, что: "Вайшнавы-неофиты и вайшнавы, стоящие на средней 
>ступени, тоже могут принимать учеников, но только из числа преданных того же уровня,..."? 
>Почему вайшнав-каништха не может принять в ученики вайшнава-мадхьяму и вайшнава-уттаму?

Духовный  учитель, который находится на более низком уровне, чем его ученик не сможет учить его должным образом и может даже вызвать препятствия, давая ему неподходящие или неправильные инструкции.

>2. Сможет ли ученик-мадхьяма продолжать прогресс под руководством вайшнава-каништхи?

Обычно нет, но, как Шрила Прабхупада говорит в приведенной выше цитате, о Дхрува Махарадже, иногда это возможно, что ученик может быть сильнее  своего духовного учителя, в некоторых обстоятельствах, но это бывает очень редко. 

>3. Что ученику-мадхьяма делать, если допустить, что духовный опыт вайшнава-каништхи не 
>позволяет ему обеспечить дальнейший прогресс ученика? Ведь если бы он мог обеспечить, то 
>Шрила Прабхупада не написал бы: "не смогут достичь ощутимого прогресса на пути к высшей 
>цели жизни. Вот почему так важно принять в качестве духовного учителя преданного уттама-
>адхикари". Следовательно для дальнейшего прогресса нужен уттама-адхикари.

Мы не должны считать, что мадхьяма гуру не делает прогресс. Если ученик делает успехи, то почему бы не гуру также? И пока мадхьяма искренен и строго следует,  он совершает прогресс  на высшую ступень.

Кришна ясно утверждает:

БГ 18.68-69
"Для того, кто объясняет эту высшую тайну преданным, чистое преданное служение гарантировано, и в конце жизни он придет ко мне обратно. Таким образом, нет в этом мире слуги дороже для меня, чем он, и не будет более дорогого в будущем".
Есть такие маха бхагаваты, которые спустились  до уровня мадхьяма для того, чтобы проповедовать и дать падшим душам шанс обрести сознание Кришны. Есть такие  мадхьяма гуру которые продвигаются вверх, и которые  также дают падшим душам шанс обрести сознание Кришны. Проповедь совершается более  эффективно с платформы мадхьяма но  будь то уттама  или мадхьяма,  пока обе стороны искренни и строго следующие, все возвращаются к Богу:

БГ 10.10
КОММЕНТАРИЙ:
"У человека может быть истинный  духовный  учитель  и он может быть предан духовной организации, но если он все еще не достаточно разумен, чтобы добиться прогресса, тогда Кришна изнутри дает ему наставления, так что он может в конечном итоге прийти к Нему без труда. Квалификации в том, что человек всегда занимает  себя в сознании Кришны и с любовью и преданностью совершает  все виды преданного служения. Он должен выполнять какую-либо работу для Кришны, и что работа должна быть с любовью. Если преданный не достаточно умен, чтобы добиться прогресса на пути  самореализации, но искренний и вовлечен в  преданное служения, Господь дает ему шанс, чтобы добиться прогресса и в конечном итоге достичь Его».

>4. Слышал , что согласно писаниям, ученик может испросить разрешение учителя получать 
>шикшу у вайшнава, стоящего на более высоком уровне. Но если ученик-мадхьяма в силу своего 
>уровня способен распознать вайшнава-уттама и попросит у своего учителя разрешения на 
>получение у него дальнейший наставлений по практике, то вайшнав-каништха такое сделать не 
>может, поскольку у него нет адхикары это определить. Вайшнав-каништха может запретить 
>своему ученику получать шикшу у другого вайшнава, который по мнению ученика-мадхьяма 
>стоит на более высоком уровне. Какой выход из этой ситуации? Получается , что запрет 
>вайшнава-кништхи не позволит ученику-мадхьяма дальше прогрессировать? Как поступить в 
>данной ситуации вайшнаву-каништхе, чтобы помочь своему ученику дальше прогрессировать?

Прежде всего ученик, который решил оценивать своего гуру должен быть очень уверенным в том что, сам он квалифицирован, чтобы сделать такое суждение. Если ученик считает себя более продвинутым, чем  его гуру он должен иметь очень веские основания  чтобы сделать это предположение.
Например, если гуру явно не следует шастрам  или не ведет себя правильным образом, то искренний  ученик  может заключить, что он не может получать надлежащие наставления от такого гуру.
Если это так, то он должен проконсультироваться с другими продвинутыми  вайшнавами  и проверить свои суждения. С согласия других садху затем он может подойти к своему гуру чтобы попросить разрешение  искать убежище другого более продвинутого вайшнава. Если гуру каништха не одобряет ученик должен снова обратиться к продвинутым  садху и с их благословения принять другого  шикша-или дикша-гуру.
В духовной жизни мы имеем три категории авторитетов,  а не один. Гуру, садху и шастры. Мы должны консультироваться со всеми тремя, и мы не должны сами непосредственно решать, кто подходит или нет, но с надлежащим руководством мы можем решить.

Ваш смиренный слуга, Хари Шаури дас.

Я хочу добавить больше к своему ответу  на вопрос о "каништха гуру."
Это опасная ментальность для ученика  оценивать  своего гуру - на самом деле это приведет к окончанию духовной жизни, если ученик чувствует себя более продвинутым, чем его гуру  при условии что гуру строго следует принципам и нормам духовной жизни. И как вы можете понять из следующего класса Шрилы Прабхупады, это не последовательно  для ученика, который думает, что его гуру не развит достаточно, идти к нему за благословением, чтобы перейти к другому гуру, которого он считает более продвинутым.

Шрила Прабхупада говорил об этом явно 4 октября 1976 года во Вриндаване:
Во время занятий Шрила Прабхупада дал некоторые важные указания насчет поддержания уважения к гуру. Стих описывает, как Драупади напомнила Арджуне, что он научился навыкам кшатриев от Дроначарьи. Таким образом, она утверждала, что из чувства долга Арджуна не должен был убивать сына своего гуру даже если он был оскорбителем.
Прабхупада сказал нам: "Это еще один принцип ведической цивилизации, что, если вы получили благо от кого-либо, вы должны всегда оставаться ему обязаны.  Шикшито  яд-ануграхат. Существует одна бенгальская пословица, гуру-мaрa-видья.  То есть вы научитесь у него в первую очередь, а затем убейте его, не заботьтесь о гуру. Это демоническое умонастроение. По милости гуру вы узнаете что-то. Затем, когда вы узнаете что-то, тогда вы становитесь продвинутее, чем он, и теперь нет нужды заботиться о гуру. Это демоническое. Даже если вы узнали что-то, вы должны чувствовать себя всегда обязаными".
Он сделал очень ясную ссылку на Нитай даса [своего бывшего слугу, который отверг его]. «Единственная важная часть этого стиха показывает чтобы мы не учились  гуру-мaрa-видье. Даже если вы станете более знающими, чем ваш гуру, вы не должны показывать это  перед вашим гуру. Вы должны всегда считать себя дураком номер один.
Так же, как Чайтанья Махапрабху явил Себя примером. Гуру более муркхa декхи 'карила шашана. Чайтанья Махапрабху не муркхa [дурак], но он научил нас, что перед гуру, мы всегда будем оставаться муркха. Это развитие. Не то, что "я знаю больше, чем гуру. Мне нет дела до гуру. Теперь дайте мне благословение, чтобы  я мог  найти гуру получше. Это ерунда, если ваш гуру не является совершенным, то почему вы просите благословения, чтобы найти другого? Так или иначе, этой  гуру-мaрa-видьи  следует избегать. Именно такое  наставление  из этого стиха мы можем получить, и это означает ведический путь ".
Прабхупада привел также пример Валлабхачарьи, который ошибочно думал, что знает больше, чем предыдущие ачарьи. "Даже если вы стали более знающим, чем Ачарья ... Это невозможно, но если вы так глупо думаете, то тем не менее, вы не должны показывать эту свою глупость, что вы знаете больше, чем Ачарья. Чайтаньи Махапрабху, примером своей жизни, учил нас, что чем больше мы будем считать себя невежественными, глупыми в сравнении с Ачарьей, или  гуру, тем  более продвинутыми мы будем в действительности.  Реальный успех в том, чтобы быть верным своему гуру.  Это настоящий успех. Ясья деве пара бхактир йатха деве татха гурау. Это не по средством образования или грамматических  занятий, вы можете узнать что-нибудь, нет. Это по милости Верховной Личности Бога.  И эта милость нисходит по милости гуру.  Эта милость также не приходит напрямую. Мы не должны пренебрегать этим моментом.  Все проявляется преданностью, а не так называемым образованием, нет».
"Это так же, как в поговорке:« Если ты любишь меня, полюби мою собаку». Поэтому вы не можете приблизиться к Кришне, не любя Его собака, Его слугу.  Сатам прасангат.
Человек, который пытается распространить послание Кришны, он очень, очень дорогая собака Кришны. На са тасман манушйешу кашчин ме прийя-криттамах. Это не имеет значения, как далеко он продвинулся в образовании, как глубоко он изучил грамматику - это не те вещи. Значение имеет лишь то, как хорошо он работает, чтобы выполнить миссию Кришны.  Затем  надо будет получить милость Кришны через добросовестного (авторизованного) слугу. Кришна не может быть привлечен с помощью так называемых образования и грамматики. Он никогда не говорит «грамматикой или образование можно понять». Никогда не говорит. Бхактйа мам абхиджанати йаван йаш часми таттватах. Мы должны быть образованными, мы должны быть очень старательными, - но реальная вещь это  бхакти ".
Прабхупада подчеркнул, что если человек не знает, как уважать гуру, он не может стать вайшнавом, и он процитировал Нароттама дас Тхакура, заявившего, что если мы не станем верным слугой вайшнава, то не будет  никакой возможности для нашего освобождения. Восхваляя  сострадание,  проявленное  Драупади к родственникам Ашваттхамы, он рассказал нам о реальном судебном деле в Аллахабаде, в  котором тот же тип рассмотрение был показан: Два брата воевали друг с другом и один был убит. Другой был привлечен к суду и приговорен к повешению. Но тогда отец признал, что он уже потерял одного сына, и если другой также будет убит, то где бы, чтобы его оставили? Таким образом, суд заменил приговор тюремным  заключением. "Так что Драупади дает лучший совет, что« по милости Дроначарьей вы научились этому искусству, и теперь это искусство  вы собираетесь использовать для  убийства его сына? Что это за логика?
"Таким образом, есть очень много подобных примеров. Иногда это искусство, гуру-марa-видья, проделывается негодяями и глупцами. Не стоит следовать их примеру. Это наставление практично с любой  точки зрения».

Ваш смиренный слуга, Хари Шаури дас.

----------

